# Ok.. So I am Playing Around



## USMCDOC (Jun 14, 2017)

With this idea of a "grinding" tool for the lathe.. not sure how good of an idea it might be.. but i am taking a older Dremel "router" attachment and augmenting it to fit the cross slide on the lathe.. with this method, will be able to adjust it to the center of the bore.. by using the supports that came with the attachment for circular cuts. 

Tell me what you think?


----------



## Bob Korves (Jun 14, 2017)

That should do fine for light work.  If you want to do heavier work, use a pneumatic (or heavy duty electric) die grinder instead of the Dremel, on a heavier stand, or they can also be held in a toolholder for quicker on/off and quicker built in adjusting.  I am lucky and have a Dumore tool post grinder, does the same job for a larger investment...
https://www.harborfreight.com/1-4-quarter-inch-45-cfm-air-die-grinder-92144.html  the basic grinder
https://www.harborfreight.com/1-4-quarter-inch-inline-die-grinder-kit-53177.html  the "professional" kit
Make sure you understand keeping the grit out of your lathe and other machines!
Just last week I ground a Grizzly 5C to 5MT collet spindle nose adapter.  It was .0006" out as received from Grizzly, clocked it to .0005", ground it to .0002" runout.  Next is the MT5 to MT3 sleeve that came with the lathe.  It has .002" runout as it is now.  The lathe spindle has .0001" runout.  The  lathe is still set up for tool post grinding...


----------



## David S (Jun 14, 2017)

Your idea will work fine.  I did something similar so that it just pops into the QCTP.




David


----------



## USMCDOC (Jun 14, 2017)

David S said:


> Your idea will work fine.  I did something similar so that it just pops into the QCTP.
> 
> View attachment 235575
> 
> ...



Eh, why didn't i think of that!


----------



## MozamPete (Jun 14, 2017)

David S said:


> Your idea will work fine.  I did something similar so that it just pops into the QCTP.
> 
> View attachment 235575
> 
> ...



I've done similar but using the dremel flexible extension to keep the bit mounted at the tool post smaller - the actual dremel hangsout of the way somewhere.


----------



## USMCDOC (Jun 14, 2017)

Well i am going to proceed with it.. i may add a support bar to the riser bars to be more stable.. i am flying by the seat of my pants right now on this. 


Bob Korves said:


> That should do fine for light work.  If you want to do heavier work, use a pneumatic (or heavy duty electric) die grinder instead of the Dremel, on a heavier stand, or they can also be held in a toolholder for quicker on/off and quicker built in adjusting.  I am lucky and have a Dumore tool post grinder, does the same job for a larger investment...
> https://www.harborfreight.com/1-4-quarter-inch-45-cfm-air-die-grinder-92144.html  the basic grinder
> https://www.harborfreight.com/1-4-quarter-inch-inline-die-grinder-kit-53177.html  the "professional" kit
> Make sure you understand keeping the grit out of your lathe and other machines!
> Just last week I ground a Grizzly 5C to 5MT collet spindle nose adapter.  It was .0006" out as received from Grizzly, clocked it to .0005", ground it to .0002" runout.  Next is the MT5 to MT3 sleeve that came with the lathe.  It has .002" runout as it is now.  The lathe spindle has .0001" runout.  The  lathe is still set up for tool post grinding...


----------



## Buffalo20 (Jun 14, 2017)

I know they sell tool post grinders and this is a very common practice, but maybe I'm extremely cautious, but I don't want any grinding grit, anywhere near my lathe. I cover the lathe, milling machines and other machine tools, with drop cloths, before I use any kind of grinder in the shop.


----------



## USMCDOC (Jun 14, 2017)

i have a few old sheets for that! 



Buffalo20 said:


> I know they sell tool post grinders and this is a very common practice, but maybe I'm extremely cautious, but I don't want any grinding grit, anywhere near my lathe. I cover the lathe, milling machines and other machine tools, with drop cloths, before I use any kind of grinder in the shop.


----------



## woodchucker (Jun 14, 2017)

USMCDOC said:


> Eh, why didn't i think of that!


There are many ways to do things. You just came up with a different way.


----------



## Bob Korves (Jun 14, 2017)

Above is my die grinder and shop made tool shank for it.  They came as part of a large tool lot purchase.  The shank is 1" square, which does not fit anything I have, but my mill can fix that if and when I need to use it.

Below is my Dumore 44-011 tool post grinder.  The MT5-MT3  sleeve that has excessive runout is mounted in the spindle.  The grit guards are off the machine while I change the taper angle from a 5C nose in the previous job to the MT3.  Visible below the belt is the sine bar and a parallel for setting the new taper  (gage blocks not shown.)


----------



## Bob Korves (Jun 14, 2017)

Buffalo20 said:


> I cover the lathe, milling machines and other machine tools, with drop cloths, before I use any kind of grinder in the shop.


Indeed, Jack.  Grit will ruin machines.  I do not use "cloth" for my drop cloths.  Grit goes right through cloth.  To cover the lathe ways and other parts I use wet newspaper.


----------



## Bob Korves (Jun 14, 2017)

USMCDOC said:


> Well i am going to proceed with it.. i may add a support bar to the riser bars to be more stable.. i am flying by the seat of my pants right now on this.


Oh, yes, proceed!  Show us the finished product and give us a report on how it works for you...


----------



## David S (Jun 14, 2017)

Bob Korves said:


> Indeed, Jack.  Grit will ruin machines.  I do not use "cloth" for my drop cloths.  Grit goes right through cloth.  To cover the lathe ways and other parts I use wet newspaper.


Yes indeed and in my picture that I posted it is really staged, just to get a shot of the set up.  The picture is actually a very fine polishing wheel for polishing pivots, but it is indeed slightly abrasive.

I always cover the ways with paper towel sprayed with wd-40.  Sometimes I use plastic food wrap since it conforms more with moving of the carriage. 

Thank you for emphasizing this.
David


----------



## Buffalo20 (Jun 14, 2017)

Bob Korves said:


> Indeed, Jack.  Grit will ruin machines.  I do not use "cloth" for my drop cloths.  Grit goes right through cloth.  To cover the lathe ways and other parts I use wet newspaper.



I guess it would depend on what the newspaper was wet with...................


----------



## Bob Korves (Jun 14, 2017)

Buffalo20 said:


> I guess it would depend on what the newspaper was wet with...................


I have used mineral spirits, water, and WD40.  All of those work.  I quit using mineral spirits for fear of fire or explosion.  WD40 is too expensive for that (tightwad).  Kerosene would be about the same, but cheaper.  Don't know if it is a fire hazard around sparks.  Actually, water works pretty well, lay the papers down, get them arranged, and then spritz them with a spray bottle to keep them damp but not soggy.  Still looking for the ideal protection that is also cheap.


----------



## mikey (Jun 14, 2017)

I use plastic sheeting, the kind used for home construction. It covers almost the entire lathe except the parts that are actually turning/working and is held in place with magnets. I give it a light spray with WD-40 to make the chips stick. When I'm done, I take it out and spray all the chips off and let it dry in the sun before storing it for the next use. Cheap enough for the limited use it sees and it works well. I do admit that I use this mainly for cutting cast iron as I have not done any grinding on the lathe.


----------



## woodchucker (Jun 14, 2017)

I was thinking that the rubber (type) of liner that they have in the plumbing section for shower installs would be perfect.


----------



## savarin (Jun 14, 2017)

Bob Korves said:


> Indeed, Jack.  Grit will ruin machines.  I do not use "cloth" for my drop cloths.  Grit goes right through cloth.  To cover the lathe ways and other parts I use wet newspaper.



I never thought of wet news paper thankyou.
This will come in very handy when I start on grinding my slightly belled chuck jaws.


----------



## darkzero (Jun 15, 2017)

I've been using 3M painter's film that is pretaped on one end. It's not always ideal but it works for me most of the time. Pull a desired length out of the dispenser & pull to cut off with the built in serrated blade. I stick the pretaped end to my backsplash. It unfolds where it is long enough to reach past my leadscrew & power feed rod. My apron leaks a bit so the spindle power switch rod is always a bit wet, the end of the film will stick to the rod. Figured out to do it that way after a time where the film wrapped around my power feed rod when it was running. 

The dispenser/rolls are expensive but a few years back Home Depot & Osh were clearing out the dispensers w/ roll & refill refils for really cheap. I think they were being discontinued for that size but they're now available again. I bought everything I found at few locations when I was in the areas. I have enough to last me a pretty long time. One downside is I have to wipedown my backsplash to stick it on whenever it's filthy or oily.





Sorry for the blurry pic, only one I can find except I mostly have the black dispensers.


----------



## darkzero (Jun 15, 2017)

USMCDOC, I have one of these brackets from ebay that screws onto the nose of a Dremel. I have no idea how well or bad it works, I purchased it when I had a mini lathe but I never used it. If you want it, it's yours for free, just PM me your mailing address.

Some people have had good results using Dremels for light duty grinding, many have not. Problem is a Dremel is a light duty tool, small bearings that are housed in plastic. So no matter what part of the Dremel you use to attach it, it will flex.


----------



## USMCDOC (Jun 15, 2017)

You sir have a PM


darkzero said:


> USMCDOC, I have one of these brackets from ebay that screws onto the nose of a Dremel. I have no idea how well or bad it works, I purchased it when I had a mini lathe but I never used it. If you want it, it's yours for free, just PM me your mailing address.
> 
> Some people have had good results using Dremels for light duty grinding, many have not. Problem is a Dremel is a light duty tool, small bearings that are housed in plastic. So no matter what part of the Dremel you use to attach it, it will flex.


----------



## darkzero (Jun 15, 2017)

You got it Doc, it's yours.

Here's another idea I slapped together a couple of months ago. Well not actually my idea but I had both the pencil die grinder & extra boring bar adapter laying around so why not. Just had to make the sleeve & I also milled down the ends of the boring bar holder so the speed knob would be easier to access.

I have 2 Dumore tool post grinders so not sure why I bothered to do this but maybe it will come in handy one day. Sure is a lot easier to set up. I have not tried this one yet either.


----------



## USMCDOC (Jun 15, 2017)

darkzero said:


> You got it Doc, it's yours.
> 
> Here's another idea I slapped together a couple of months ago. Well not actually my idea but I had both the pencil die grinder & extra boring bar adapter laying around so why not. Just had to make the sleeve & I also milled down the ends of the boring bar holder so the speed knob would be easier to access.
> 
> ...



Yeah.. if a Dremel had a long goose neck body to it! i guess one could use the flex shaft tool.. hmmm

And i just discovered that Dremel makes a 3D printer.. goes to show how much i have been keeping up with that!


----------



## darkzero (Jun 15, 2017)

USMCDOC said:


> Yeah.. if a Dremel had a long goose neck body to it! i guess one could use the flex shaft tool.. hmmm
> 
> And i just discovered that Dremel makes a 3D printer.. goes to show how much i have been keeping up with that!



The Proxxon Pro series rotary tool is better for this application as it has a metal nose. But Proxxon tools are not cheap.

Like Bob mentioned, an electric die grinder would be much better for a TP grinder, even the HF die grinder would do a much better job than any Dremel like rotary tool & it's very inexpensive. Biggest plus is you would move up to 1/4" shank bits rather than the flimsy 1/8".

The Dremel 3D printer, another one of those Dremel tools that are limited & will be discontinued soon if not already. Dremel tends to do this often, much like their other short lived & limited tools like their wood lathe, hot glue gun, scroll saw, etc. But at least they try, I guess.


----------



## USMCDOC (Jun 15, 2017)

Yeah..i can see that! i am going to be working a lot with Delrin, so the Dremel will come in handy for that.. But yes, i can see that your right about stepping up.. even if is the HF model! Though you and i know that is should be HFM.. for Help Fix Me..


darkzero said:


> The Proxxon Pro series rotary tool is better for this application as it has a metal nose. But Proxxon tools are not cheap.
> 
> Like Bob mentioned, an electric die grinder would be much better for a TP grinder, even the HF die grinder would do a much better job than any Dremel like rotary tool & it's very inexpensive. Biggest plus is you would move up to 1/4" shank bits rather than the flimsy 1/8".
> 
> The Dremel 3D printer, another one of those Dremel tools that are limited & will be discontinued soon if not already. Dremel tends to do this often, much like their other short lived & limited tools like their wood lathe, hot glue gun, scroll saw, etc. But at least they try, I guess.


----------



## kd4gij (Jun 15, 2017)

I have a Foredom flex tool that is 1" dia. and fits a boring bar holder just right.


----------



## USMCDOC (Jun 15, 2017)

I tried to talk a fella out of a Demure this evening.. with mount for the tool holder.. didn't work.. at least.. not yet that is..


----------



## ddickey (Jun 15, 2017)

Bob Korves said:


> I have used mineral spirits, water, and WD40.  All of those work.  I quit using mineral spirits for fear of fire or explosion.  WD40 is too expensive for that (tightwad).  Kerosene would be about the same, but cheaper.  Don't know if it is a fire hazard around sparks.  Actually, water works pretty well, lay the papers down, get them arranged, and then spritz them with a spray bottle to keep them damp but not soggy.  Still looking for the ideal protection that is also cheap.


Windex, and it smells good too.


----------



## Bob Korves (Jun 16, 2017)

ddickey said:


> Windex, and it smells good too.


I find that Windex makes metals rust.  Well, at least the cheap wannabe Windex I use...


----------



## ddickey (Jun 16, 2017)

Okay. No more Windex


----------



## expressline99 (Jun 16, 2017)

Is there any reason a pneumatic die grinder couldn't be mounted? of course control would be odd since it's lever activated.

Edit...nevermind I see I missed half the thread. Where are my glasses?


----------



## Nogoingback (Jun 16, 2017)

I machined the cast iron backplate for my 4-jaw chuck last week and used aluminum foil to keep the grit off the ways: cheap, and it worked great.


----------



## kd4gij (Jun 16, 2017)

expressline99 said:


> Is there any reason a pneumatic die grinder couldn't be mounted? of course control would be odd since it's lever activated.
> 
> Edit...nevermind I see I missed half the thread. Where are my glasses?




One like this would be good. You could clamp the lever down and use a ball valve to control it.
https://www.harborfreight.com/air-die-grinder-with-3-inch-extension-99698.html


----------



## expressline99 (Jun 16, 2017)

kd4gij said:


> One like this would be good. You could clamp the lever down and use a ball valve to control it.
> https://www.harborfreight.com/air-die-grinder-with-3-inch-extension-99698.html
> 
> View attachment 235674



So how do you guys control speed... is it just on or off? Or controlled by regulator?


----------



## Buffalo20 (Jun 16, 2017)

kd4gij said:


> One like this would be good. You could clamp the lever down and use a ball valve to control it.
> https://www.harborfreight.com/air-die-grinder-with-3-inch-extension-99698.html
> 
> View attachment 235674




I have a couple of them, they may be the loudest air tools, I own


----------



## expressline99 (Jun 16, 2017)

I'm having a terrible time this week missing details of things I'm reading. Ball valve makes total sense.


----------



## expressline99 (Jun 16, 2017)

Buffalo20 said:


> I have a couple of them, they may be the loudest air tools, I own



At some point I gotta get a dumore but I have to get one that is large enough to work on a 10" lathe and whatever I get next. That's why I bought a Bxa tool post. (which has already been throughly shot down due height and so forth.) I don't have a clue how to size a tool post grinder. I do however have a die grinder and all I'd be out is material to hold it. Have you guys had good luck using one?  I have a suspect chuck that has "special" jaws I'd like to return to normal jaws.


----------



## darkzero (Jun 17, 2017)

expressline99 said:


> At some point I gotta get a dumore but I have to get one that is large enough to work on a 10" lathe and whatever I get next. That's why I bought a Bxa tool post. (which has already been throughly shot down due height and so forth.) I don't have a clue how to size a tool post grinder.



Sizing a tool post grinder would be the same as sizing a QCTP. You'll need to know the distance from the top surface of your compound slide to spindle centerline. Then check Dumore's documentaion (manuals) for base to spindle centerline dimension & see which one will work for you. As long as the Dumore fits within the max dimension of your lathe, you'll be fine, height is adjustable on the Dumore.

The smallest Dumore is the 14, next size up is 44. It'll most likely be one of those two. 14 is listed for 7" lathes & 44 is listed for 8"-14". But really you have to check dimensions to be sure since all models of lathes are different.

I first had the baby 14, really it's way too small for my 12x lathe and it's rated at 1/14 HP but I got it cheap. I just made a riser/spacer for it to work. A few months ago I scored a 44 for cheap. Now this one is better suited for my lathe & is 1/4 HP. I haven't tried the 14 yet but it fit my lathe with no modification. Even though I have a 44 now, I'm still going to keep the 14 as well.

I have not tried a 1/4" air die grinder & I'm thinking one might actually be more powerful than the baby 14 but a real tool post grinder will be much more rigid & give you better results. A die grinder will do the job but if you really want better results or grind often be sure to keep a look out for a Dumore or Themac, etc.


----------



## expressline99 (Jun 17, 2017)

darkzero said:


> Sizing a tool post grinder would be the same as sizing a QCTP. You'll need to know the distance from the top surface of your compound slide to spindle centerline. Then check Dumore's documentaion (manuals) for base to spindle centerline dimension & see which one will work for you. As long as the Dumore fits within the max dimension of your lathe, you'll be fine, height is adjustable on the Dumore.
> 
> The smallest Dumore is the 14, next size up is 44. It'll most likely be one of those two. 14 is listed for 7" lathes & 44 is listed for 8"-14". But really you have to check dimensions to be sure since all models of lathes are different.
> 
> ...



Great information! Thank you.

I honestly didn't know about any other brands of tool post grinders. I'll look into Themac. Are they cheaper? Or are they all about the same? Dumore's seem to go for big bucks if you get one that is complete with a box and all. I've seen some giant dumore so big they have to be shipped on a pallet!


----------



## darkzero (Jun 17, 2017)

expressline99 said:


> Great information! Thank you.
> 
> I honestly didn't know about any other brands of tool post grinders. I'll look into Themac. Are they cheaper? Or are they all about the same? Dumore's seem to go for big bucks if you get one that is complete with a box and all. I've seen some giant dumore so big they have to be shipped on a pallet!



I don't know too much about Themac but they look nice. I do know they are not nearly as popular as the Dumore name & yes they are expensive. New compared to Dumore I have no idea. But in the used market, they go for much more, since they're not as popular, you don't run into them used very often like you do with Dumore.

If you haven't already, be sure to check out Stefan Gotteswinter's video series on the tool post grinder he made.

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL4DLsnt4L2vQW2VIiOf-gciXb5N0iEvHQ


----------



## darkzero (Jun 17, 2017)

Oh and to add, if you can find one locally, be sure to test run it if possible & with the belt installed on the spindle. For some Dumore models the bearings are stupid expensive & for some models I hear the bearings are hard to get.

I got my 14 for $175 I think, I forget, the 44 I really scored & got for $150. The 14 I knew needed work when I bought it. I redid the electrical & the bearings were shot in the spindle. Luckily the bearings weren't expensive & I got them directly from Dumore, I'm sure they would've been cheaper if I sourced them myself.

For the 44 I was going to buy new bearings just for the heck of it but the spindle bearings are $200ea from Dumore! So I'll leave that one as is until I take it apart one day to get the bearing numbers.


----------



## expressline99 (Jun 17, 2017)

darkzero said:


> Oh and to add, if you can find one locally, be sure to test run it if possible & with the belt installed on the spindle. For some Dumore models the bearings are stupid expensive & for some models I hear the bearings are hard to get.
> 
> I got my 14 for $175 I think, I forget, the 44 I really scored & got for $150. The 14 I knew needed work when I bought it. I redid the electrical & the bearings were shot in the spindle. Luckily the bearings weren't expensive & I got them directly from Dumore, I'm sure they would've been cheaper if I sourced them myself.
> 
> For the 44 I was going to buy new bearings just for the heck of it but the spindle bearings are $200ea from Dumore! So I'll leave that one as is until I take it apart one day to get the bearing numbers.


The both look nicer than the ones I've seen on ebay. At least spindle bearings are too hard to do. 200$ each?? That's outrageous!
I think you got a great deal on both by the looks of them. If I run across one I'd be thrilled. Or a Globe attachment. Those things look awesome.


----------



## Bob Korves (Jun 17, 2017)

USMCDOC said:


> Yeah..i can see that! i am going to be working a lot with Delrin, so the Dremel will come in handy for that.. But yes, i can see that your right about stepping up.. even if is the HF model! Though you and i know that is should be HFM.. for Help Fix Me..


Grinding Delrin?  No kidding?  If you do grind it, read the MSDS first:
http://www.plasticdesignmfg.com/pdf/Delrin-AF_MSDS.pdf


----------



## USMCDOC (Jun 17, 2017)

LOL.. no.. i was really joking there! Glad someone responded.. good to know that you won't let someone flounder! 



Bob Korves said:


> Grinding Delrin?  No kidding?  If you do grind it, read the MSDS first:
> http://www.plasticdesignmfg.com/pdf/Delrin-AF_MSDS.pdf


----------



## USMCDOC (Jun 17, 2017)

The fella had two of these, one in a mount to fit on your QCTP.. 

https://www.dumoretools.com/hand-grinders/series-10?osCsid=6pjn8i05t7bc12k418vg5f7gb3


----------



## kd4gij (Jun 18, 2017)

another option.


----------



## USMCDOC (Jun 18, 2017)

That is true! Just make a mount for it 



kd4gij said:


> another option.
> 
> View attachment 235787


----------



## kd4gij (Jun 18, 2017)

This fits a 1" boring bar holder


----------



## expressline99 (Jun 18, 2017)

kd4gij said:


> another option.
> 
> View attachment 235787


 That looks like it was made to mount to a tool post.


----------



## KBeitz (Oct 8, 2018)

Cloth works fine if you use tight weave. parachute cloth is a good example.


----------



## Superburban (Oct 9, 2018)

Besides covering the ways, I aim the hose of the shop vac to catch as much of the grindings as I can. I keep thinking I should design a nozzle that is more like a trough, and fits under the work piece, but then forget until the next time I do any grinding, or sanding.


----------



## mohamer (Jan 8, 2021)

I have used my Dremel with Flex shaft adapter, the working end fits ina 1/2 inch Boring Bar Tool Adapter...


----------



## jmarkwolf (Jan 14, 2021)

I always thought this was a clever adaptation for an inexpensive TP grinder.


----------



## FOMOGO (Jan 14, 2021)

I just through out the hand held version of the HF high speed elect. die grinder. It vibrated so badly it was basically unusable. Ordered a Makita to    replace it. Mike


----------



## vin (Jan 14, 2021)

Similar to what i use.  Mine is craftsman and fits craftsman branded grinder.


----------



## Larry$ (Jan 14, 2021)

My first attempt was making a bracket to hold the Dremel on the tool post. Dremel not powerful enough. Next made a bracket for a cheap air die grinder works better but sure isn't a tool post grinder. But then for the price it does work OK+-.


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Jan 14, 2021)

David S said:


> Your idea will work fine.  I did something similar so that it just pops into the QCTP.
> 
> View attachment 235575
> 
> ...


I hope and believe that you covered your lathe ways before starting that grinding job.


----------

